# deficiant rotalla



## Garuf (8 Feb 2009)

Hello, I'm running a new set up and I've noticed glassy patches and yellowing tips on my rotalla green and on my downoi, I'm dosing EI and my co2 is super high so I'm assuming I shouldn't be deficient be anything. I checked james guide but it doesn't seem to fit anything. Any one have any ideas?
My tank specs are:
60x30x30
1x 24w t5 for 6 hours
co2 via Fe 2 hours before lights goes off at the same time as the lights. Drop checker is on the yellow side of lime when lights come on and yellow when off.
substrate is ada amazonia
dosing is full ei since last wednesday.


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

Anyone? The key things are bruised burnt looking leaves and yellow tips, I'm dosing EI yet still my rottalla still looks yellow.


----------



## StevenA (11 Feb 2009)

Have the leaves only turned yellow since you started dosing EI? Maybe the balance is'nt quite right with regards to the ferts, the amount of Co2, and the lighting. Although from you're measurements you've got about 2wpg. Maybe with the amount of Co2 you're injecting you need to up the lighting?


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

I've always was dosing half ei then when I received all of my plants I upped to full ei. the tips of all the rotallas are really yellowy acid green and lower down the tips of the leaves look burnt/black/brown and sickly looking. The rotalla could de desribed as leggy I guess, there's about an inch between each leaf node?


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Feb 2009)

an inch between each node?...was it planted from cuttings or emerged groth(straight fromthe pot) bang another 24w light on ,but i dont reckon its that., but IME its not the light. i grow it in the same setup with 1 x 24


----------



## StevenA (11 Feb 2009)

Have a look at this link and see if any of it is familiar Garuf http://badmanstropicalfish.com/plant_problems.html

Might help, might not  :?


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

I assume it was a pot that TGM had already grown on, it was a little tatty to start with but there was loads of it so I wasn't too bothered. I didn't notice the deficiencies until I did a major hack back and expected lovely fresh growth that didn't come. Here's the look i'm going for http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... rune_5.jpg
but mine looks ratty and limp. 
And yeah, an inch between the nodes very thin stems too except when I took tops and replanted them.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Feb 2009)

you did allow it to reach the surface?...ime sp green recovers slowr than rotundifolia. you gota go easy on sp green


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

Yeah, I left it to grown up to the surface then spread about 4-5 inches or so forward it wasn't that many stems that got so long, about 8 at the most. 
I've always been brutal with my green and never found it an issue until now, it's been one of my most resilient plants which makes me so confused as to why it's gone so ratty now.


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add, I'm also dosing easycarbo. I'm thinking about double dosing Ei and seeing where that leads but I should already have ample ferts?


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

Upped the trace dosing and added a second tube, fingers crossed that should sort things. I've kept re-reading James' site and I'm pretty confident it's a trace issue.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Feb 2009)

Symptoms look like low CO2 so if the injection rate is high, dropchecker fluids are normal and Easy carbo is being dosed the only thing left is flow. EI plus AS ought to have all the bases covered from a nutrient standpoint. This points to flow as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (23 Feb 2009)

Flow shouldn't be any issue i can see the stems swaying and the turnover is 1200lph on a 52l tank.


----------

